# Favourite Brands and Types of Bras?



## pinksugar (May 29, 2009)

I'm looking at getting some 'mesh' bras that I can wash and dry really easily when I'm in Italy. I thought it would be good to have a few 'quick-dry' options so that I'm not stuck bra-less!

The only thing is, with boobs my size, mesh looks awful! but be that as it may, I'm going to have to get some.

So, it got me to wondering what type of bras you like, and what brands are your favourites?

For me, hands down I like balconette - sexy, nice cleavage, totally supportive.

And brands? I find it difficult to get my size since I'm an 8FF (I think that's a 30FF in Euro sizing) - so my preferred brand is Freya, simply because they make my size.

And, another question.

Have you ever bought a bra online? I'm thinking about it - if I can get my size cheaper, and I already have one of the bras, so I know it will fit, then I'd totally buy online.

I've found this website that does lots of bras in my size, but I would much prefer to try before buying. Here's some I like in my size:







and the website:

Womens*Lingerie &gt; Bras &gt; Size 08FF at Zodee. Buy Lingerie, Bras, Swimwear, Underwear and Hosiery Online

What do you think?


----------



## Ozee (May 29, 2009)

wow some gorgeous bras there, i havent brought online but i think i would as long as there is return/exchange for fitting type thing.

That bra picture you posted is soooo cute!


----------



## pinksugar (May 29, 2009)

its frustrating, they're so expensive is the only thing - as in, $100-200. Its not like there is THAT much extra material in larger sizes, lol


----------



## Bec688 (May 29, 2009)

How funny... I was looking at Zodee the other night and was pretty amazed that they have such variety in bra sizes, though as you said, expensive! I don't have a favourite brand, though on the odd chance that 'Secret Love' have a bra in my size, I have been fairly impressed with their bras, comfy and NOT ugly!


----------



## Karren (May 29, 2009)

That is a nice site!!! but I'd wouldn't pay $200 for a bra! I've bought a few bras from Victoria Secret online... won a VS gift card betting on a football game!



l And I love VS... have 3, the IPEX is really nice.... and an older pushup bra... I really don't have a problem with sizing though... lol 38C fits nicely though I'm naturally an A-B due to my medical condition.... Others wise I have quite a few Varrasette bras too - Where To Buy Vassarette Products


----------



## pinksugar (May 29, 2009)

thanks Karren! I've never heard of vassarette! it makes me giggle when they say panties in their website. No one uses that term in australia, LOL


----------



## Karren (May 29, 2009)

No one says Panties? Lol. Ok so what do you call them?


----------



## pinksugar (May 29, 2009)

undies. Or underwear. Or underpants.

Panties is a word that porno movie stars use LOL


----------



## Bec688 (May 29, 2009)

LOL! Panties is such a sleazy word here in Oz... undies is the most common name used.

Just to add, Rosie and I have been chatting and I found a couple of links, thought I'd share them here too





Bras, Backless Bras &amp; Fayreform Bras and Bella Forma Pretty Big Bras &amp; Swimwear in Large Bra Cup Sizes D to JJ

both sites that cater for larger busted women. Really cute stuff!


----------



## Ozee (May 29, 2009)

undies! or underwear.

Panties is like almost sexy/sleazy word for it.


----------



## Karren (May 29, 2009)

Hahaha... There's 350 million "porn" starts over here that say panties then! Lol.

You don't say knickers?


----------



## pinksugar (May 29, 2009)

thanks bec, when my internet speeds up again, im going to check out those sites properly


----------



## pinksugar (May 29, 2009)

haha, Karren, no, english people use knickers. That sounds almost as kinky as panties!


----------



## Givemeblissbras (May 29, 2009)

Hi,

I've just had a quick look at the website you have seen. The bras on there are Panache bras. They are a great brand and all their bras are available in 30FF. Another good brand for 30FF is Pour Moi. The fit on Panache is just like Freya fit.

The bras are very expensive though - I sell the bras on the website in my shop for around Â£25, and $103 dollars is very expensive for the same product. The cream bra in the picture is called Eliza and retails at Â£28, it is also available in black, chocolate and there may be some pink knocking about.

Good luck, any more advice, just ask.


----------



## Karren (May 29, 2009)

I always envisioned knickers were more like the Victorian era pantaloons.. Or bloomers! Lol.

And don't forget manties? Male panties!!


----------



## pinksugar (May 29, 2009)

Karren, manties!? I'm disturbed, lol

givemebliss, thanks! you are so right about the expense, but that seems to be pretty standard for those bras in australia.

Bras for my size seem to be extremely expensive. Maybe I should pop over to england when I'm in italy and check out shops there!


----------



## Givemeblissbras (May 29, 2009)

You can buy from my website - my delivery is around Â£20 - Â£30 for Australia and like I said, I don't sell bras over Â£30.

Although, there isn't much choice on there, the site is relatively new and we don't have all our products on.

Maybe if a few of ypu all needed products, and order at the same time, you could save yourself a good bit of money.

You can always email me if you ever want any advice.


----------



## magosienne (May 30, 2009)

I like Barbara, it's a brand i get in France i don't know if it's available somewhere else, but for years i could try on different bras from different brands, i would always end up with one from this brand.

Then i found bravissimo, which is a UK based store, they ship internationally. Let's see, i have a bra from Freya, another from Vanity Fair (my favorite), my sports bra is from Royce and my seamfree bra is from Fantasie. As far as i can tell, they're true to their size, apart form Freya which is a bit smaller.

You can definitely return the bras if they don't fit.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 1, 2009)

I swear by La Senza, I always seem to own most of the current collection!

I love their balconettes!

Gorgeous, supportive and give fabulous shape!

Also a fan of Topshop &amp; H&amp;M

Fairly inexpensive but they last and they look good!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jun 10, 2009)

I love La Senza bras too, I think all mine except one or two are by La Senza.

I dont have that much trouble though, Im on the opposite end, I need the smallest size lol





I dont think you should worry too much! You should just go buy a bra or two when your in Italy. I am from Greece and have spent a lot of time in Greece and Italy and I definitly saw some bras and lingerie there that was way nicer than anything I could get here in Canada.

Im only saying this because the prices you said seem really expensive and it's really difficult to shop online for bras... make sure they have a return policy just in case like the other ladies said.

I had a laugh about the panties discussion



I didnt know that word was sleazy in Australia... I always refer to mine as panties lol.


----------

